
Starting an automated business for some friends as a gift - j0ncc
https://jonw.com/impressed-or-horrifed/
======
Communitivity
Cool story. It reminded me of the automated businesses created by Manfred MacX
in Accelerando by Charles Stross. Great book with some thought provoking ideas
like the ethical conundrums once we can swap bodies and consciousness, the
issues with fully automated businesses (book was pre-DAO), and exploring the
stars by sending digital copies of ourselves in small starwhisp ships that
aren't much more that memory and a digital VR system.

